# Simrad GO9 Tides



## Svengali (Feb 28, 2020)

Has anyone ever experienced a tide issues. I have my Simrad set to GM-4 for the SouthEast. 

It changes the tide location based on where I am, but the Tide table is wrong.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

I have experienced it with my GO7 at times as well.. never looked into it though as it usually matches up with my tide website I use. Probably just a glitch here and there.


----------

